# NYC-specific resources for gamers seeking gamers



## Tav_Behemoth (Oct 28, 2009)

Redirecting a thread from General, here's some tips for folks wanting more play in and around NYC:

The NYC D&D Meetup group is the world's largest D&D meetup and is more or less dedicated to 4E. Their next large-scale event is Nov. 7th at the Compleat Strategist in Manhattan - join the meetup group and RSVP if you want to play then and/or use their message boards to hook up with an existing group or form a new one. (You could also put up a note at the Strat's corkboard, like people usedta in the old days).

The incomparable nerdNYC has a Gamer Match thread for players seeking games and games seeking players. They also host four gamedays a year, called Recess, and other social/gaming events (the next being Thanksnerding on Nov. 21) which are good places to meet players. The nerdNYC forums also have discussions of local goings-on, roleplaying theory, etc.

The main activity of New York Red Box is scheduling old-edition D&D campaigns (mine is 1974 original-edition, Eric's is the 1981 Moldvay Basic edition that gives the site its name) that are open to whoever can make it to one of the sessions & roll up a character. Many Red Boxers are also interested in a range of other stuff including 4E, although we tend to have more games we want to play than time to do it.

Two upcoming conventions that lots of NYCers go to are Anonycon in Stamford, CT and Dreamation in Morristown, NJ. I'm planning to run stuff at both, including 4E at Anonycon and an old-school D&D game that you can import 4E characters into at Dreamation.


----------

